

Ask HN: Review my webapp (LeadNuke.com) - NoBSWebDesign

This is a webapp developed internally for my startup. A few colleagues saw me using it on occasion and asked me if I could break it out into its own service so that they could use it at their companies. So, here it is. I'll let the site do the actual explaining. If enough people start using it and request more features, I could certainly build it out, but for now, this is built based on our own needs :-)<p>http://www.leadnuke.com
======
nsrivast
<http://www.leadnuke.com>

------
wmd
Your feed2lead and your supervariables videos have the same audio as your
first introductory video.

Otherwise looks nice so far.

------
NoBSWebDesign
This is definitely a first. Is 0 comments a good thing or bad? Usually this
site is great for its constructive criticism.

~~~
DTrejo
Make sure to submit it Friday afternoon/early evening :)

EDIT: I checked out leadnuke; it seems super useful. Almost like a "read
later" for leads. I also like that you DIDN'T add fancy HTML emails or
anything, because that would ruin the impersonal nature of it and cause people
to ignore you because an email looked too fancy or spammy (or whatever).

Please submit leadnuke again as it matures, I'd love to hear more. Also it
would be nice if you added your email to your profile, especially since your
email is not found on your sites (from a quick search).

~~~
NoBSWebDesign
Thanks for the feedback. I'll definitely be sure to resubmit it down the road
on a Friday afternoon (I also have to remember to keep in mind the time
difference between me [EST] and the vast majority of Hacker Newsers).

And, yes, that is exactly why it doesn't do HTML emails. I've personally never
liked them and always applauded Facebook for its text-only emails.

Not sure why my email isn't showing up though, it should be there and it shows
up when I go to edit my profile.

~~~
DTrejo
Oh yeah, you have to put your email in the about section. To check that it is
visible, look at your profile while logged-out.

